# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Haai iedereen!

## sophke

Ik ben Sophke uit België, 39 jaar en voor de eerste keer in mijn 20 jarige carrière ben ik nu al 4 maanden in ziekteverlof. Heb hier naar het schijnt veel aan mezelf te danken, geen nee kunnen/durven zeggen, geen persoonlijke grenzen kunnen trekken, altijd maar werken werken werken, geen pauze en/of hobby voor mezelf.... hierbij nog een paar emotionele en financiële tegenslagen gehad en dit alles heeft me van een zeer extravert persoon een heel klein vogeltje gemaakt.... Volg sinds een paar weken cursus Mindfulness en heb indruk dat dit ondanks dé confrontatie met mezelf, beter werkt dan al die antidepressiva die ik neem op aanraden dokter. Graag zou ik hier een beetje vervolgverhaal van mezelf opzetten gewoon al om het van mezelf af te typen aangezien dit beter gaat voor mij dan praten over mezelf. Misschien kom ik hier wel een paar vrienden voor het leven tegen:) Vele groetjes!

----------


## jolanda27

Beste Sophke,

Welkom op deze site. 
Ja, de boog kan niet altijd gespannen zijn.
Grenzen stellen en voor jezelf opkomen, is niet makkelijk als je dat van nature niet hebt. En als je te lang, te veel van jezelf vergt, dan krijg je op een gegeven moment de rekening gepresenteerd. Ik weet hoe het voelt, want ik heb ook een hele tijd op mijn "tandvlees" gelopen, met alle gevolgen van dien. Het goede nieuws is, dat ik geleerd heb om beter voor mezelf te zorgen, al blijft dat soms moeilijk.  :Embarrassment: 
Heel goed van jou dat je mindfullnes bent gaan doen. Van je afschrijven kan ook goed helpen. 
Ik wens je heel veel kracht en sterkte toe. Er zijn vast nog meer mensen op deze site die je een hart onder de riem kunnen steken en/of je tot steun kunnen zijn.
Groetjes, Jolanda27

----------

